# Gleichheit eines Textes prüfen.



## Düark (6. Sep 2005)

Hi Leute.

Also ich habe folgendes Problem:
Zwei XML-Files, in denne einige Werte stehen.
Bisher habe ich für jedes File eine md5-Summe gebildet und diese dann von meinem Prog aus gelesen und verglichen (weil ich nicht von meinem Java-Prog aus sämtliche XML-Files einlesen will/kann).
Hat uach prima funktioniert, bis ich auf zwei files gestoßen bin, die zwar exakt die gleichen werte repäsentieren, allerdings sind 2 Zeilen vertauscht, was der md5-Algorithmus in einer geänderten Checksumme darstellt.

Deshalb die Frage. gibt es einen (recht zuverlässigen) Algorithmus, der mir eine Checksumme erstellt die die dort nicht verrsagt?

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## Roar (6. Sep 2005)

nein, die dateien sind nunmal unterschiedlich. ob beide in xml das gleiche repräsentieren ist egal. entweder du biegst es so hin dass die zeilen richtig sind oder du musst alles mit java einlesen, in xml parsen und die Bäume auf inhaltliche gleichheit prüfen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Sep 2005)

weiss ja keiner ausser dir, dass es auf die Reihenfolge NICHT ankommt


----------

